# Question For Silver Hawk.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

( Maybe I'll get a better chance of an answer on this Forum)

Can the bezel of my 1969 Accutron Deep Sea be replaced? It has some nicks and blemishes from 40 years of active service. I would really like to restore it to its former glory.

Thanks in advance for your opinion.

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Mike....

Yes, it can be replaced, but only if you can find the part, not an easy task.......

I suspect competition would be fierce if one did come up for sale too....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, didn't know you changed your name to Jason :bag:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Mike - As already stated - 'yes' they can but rocking horse poo comes to mind.

I was VERY lucky when I did this very task to my former Snorkell 666 (Toshi has i now :crybaby: )but is wasn't cheap - I think I paid Â£50 from the 'bay of evil' if memeory serves rightly and Mr Hawk did a stirling job with the replacemet...

Before:










After:



















Since you don't have 50 posts yet you can't PM me but if you send me an e-mail to stuartmdavies100ATaolDOTcom then I will forward you the details of where I got mine from. Its a long shot but worth a try...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Stuart. I will send you an email.

Cost is no object when you want something done right.

I managed to get a close-up somewhat in focus. My link

Keeps those suggestions coming. It is really appreciated!

Mike


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Thanks Stuart. I will send you an email.
> 
> Cost is no object when you want something done right.
> 
> ...


No problem.

Ah I see what you mean by bezel insert now - an external one. You never know he might be able to sort you out...


----------



## shinybryan (Feb 7, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for ?

Ebay no. 370279248156

Regards Shiny


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stuart. I will send you an email.
> ...


...but not on this occasion I'm afraid....or at least I don't have a spare one.

What's actually wrong with yours? It doesn't look too bad from the photos...and you can polish the clear top surface with something like Polywatch....


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

shinybryan said:


> Is this what you are looking for ?
> 
> Ebay no. 370279248156
> 
> Regards Shiny


Thanks for the link. This one seems like an inside bezel for a Deep See Snorkel like the one own by Stuart.

Mike


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> ...but not on this occasion I'm afraid....or at least I don't have a spare one.
> 
> What's actually wrong with yours? It doesn't look too bad from the photos...and you can polish the clear top surface with something like Polywatch....


The picture is not very clear, sorry.... There is quite a long scratch in the second quarter and a dent at the 25 minute mark.Thank you for taking the time to respond.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

shinybryan said:


> Is this what you are looking for ?
> 
> Ebay no. 370279248156
> 
> Regards Shiny


Just went for Â£51... :fear:

Anyone on here buy it? :huh:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I had that in my box for a few days now but I could not find the post I remembered reading somebody wanted one.


----------

